# Updated website



## morne (Nov 30, 2002)

Check out all our recent updates on the JKD - High Performance Street Fighting & World Taiji Boxing Association Website.
Visitors can now enjoy updated High Performance Techniques, some more entries in our Calendar section, JKD article by Burton Richardson ( Martial Destiny) and a Taiji article by myself that was Published in the Combat & Healing Magazine by Master Erle Montaigue, New video/DVD releases i.e. The Best of JKD seminars vol 1,2 & 3. Check out our merchandise shop which offes Clothing, training gear, Protective gear etc. Our members can also enjoy more updates in our members only section
Enjoy!
Morné


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2002)

The site seems to have a JKD focus.


----------



## morne (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi there,

Thank you for visiting the site. This site forcusses on JKD & Taiji.
JKD draws from various arts in the various ranges, thus making it a Mixed Martial Arts System.

Enjoy!!
Morné


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2002)

Hmmm, I haven't heard it put that way before? I see the point though. My JKD instructor adds in BJJ to the mix, though in a separate class.


----------

